
Soft robotic jellyfish in the Atlantic - eaguyhn
https://hackaday.com/2018/10/06/soft-robotic-jellyfish-get-pumped-in-the-atlantic
======
specialist
Cool.

I'm hoping someone adds baleen style filters. Then we can start mitigating all
the microplastics.

------
RhodesianHunter
Would turtles try to eat these?

~~~
pvaldes
Yes, probably. And some fishes also would try a bite. Looks the kind of thing
that a Moray Eel would try to chase inmediately. Cool gadget in any case.

